
Ask HN: Native alternatives to Electron - vbsteven
Every time an Electron based desktop app pops up on HN the comments inevitably end up discussing its poor resource usage.<p>My question is, what are the alternatives for modern native or near native cross platform desktop apps?<p>The viable solutions I know of are JavaFX and QT but the price tag for a commercial QT license is pretty high ($3000&#x2F;year). Are there any other solutions worth looking at?
======
zerr
You can develop commercial/proprietary Qt apps with free LGPL license of Qt.
Other cross-platform toolkits: wxWidgets, Gtk+, etc...

